# High Mileage BMW Drivers out there



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Check your differential/s for leaks! If you can't, have the mechanic check on your next visit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wicked said:


> Check your differential/s for leaks! If you can't, have the mechanic check on your next visit.


High mileage any car will take its toll on any car.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I didn't know high mileage was an option in a BMW :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I didn't know high mileage was an option in a BMW :roflmao:


BMW, in the shop more then on the road.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Just top off the fluid with your oil change. Mine is only 172,000 miles :smiles. In my Honda it was the power steering leaking onto the control arm and sway bar at 280,000 miles. 

Better to know and address than wait for the diff to blow up.

-resolved


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

In the hood BMW is called 
Black Man Walking??
If you want to be beat up in the hood, just repeat what I just posted


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bmw's and high mileage do not belong in the same sentence


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

or Bring My Wallet 

They do make it. They use them for taxis all over Europe.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just hang around BMW dealer service 
Areas. You will get pings quickly,and consistently .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Yesterday's status accessory, today is someone else's money pit.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

BMW's are capable of very high mileage. The cost to get them there is what sets them apart from the japanese offerings.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

If BMW used the slogan “Drives like a dream, breaks down like a nightmare”, nobody would buy it. That’s why they say “The ultimate driving machine”, that’s how they sell it to you.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Only good Beemer is one under full manufacturers warrantee with a guaranteed Loaner


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

wicked said:


> or Bring My Wallet
> 
> They do make it. They use them for taxis all over Europe.


For Chevy and Ford prices


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

This is the BMW model most seen on the road


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

wicked said:


> They do make it. They use them for taxis all over Europe


European and American Beamers are completely different. Heck, they use Mercedes Benz as a cab in Europe too. Try doing that here in the States.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Highest volume beemer model: "the loaner"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Just hang around BMW dealer service
> Areas. You will get pings quickly,and consistently .


Btw, plasma centers, good place to pick up pax... you can make 250$ a month on donation, depends on your heft.
So you make $$$ by donation , then make $$$ by picking people at the center .



mbd said:


> Btw, plasma centers, good place to pick up pax... you can make 250$ a month on donation, depends on your heft.
> So you make $$$ by donation , then make $$$ by picking people at the center .


You will see plasma centers in the hood...not in luxurious neighborhoods ...kinda like AAPL, Starbucks and whole foods ? 
I have taken few pax to the center...
I was told by the pax to donate and make quick $$$, which I declined


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

We'll see. I'm running the great experiment here with my wallet.

They are making Gxx chassis in Mexico.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I didn't know high mileage was an option in a BMW :roflmao:


*B*ig *M*oney *W*aste


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> European and American Beamers are completely different. Heck, they use Mercedes Benz as a cab in Europe too. Try doing that here in the States.


Yup. US made Beamers aren't at the same quality level as German.


----------

